

Show HN: Type the Web – Practice typing as you browse - davidrusu
https://github.com/davidrusu/type-the-web

======
technologist
This Firefox add-on is kick ass!

Full Disclosure: I'm a 10fastfingers.com addict so I'll be replacing that
addiction with this. This add-on should save me some time since it combines my
typing sessions with my regular reading. It also makes typing interesting
since I'll always be typing articles that I would have read anyway.

ps. I noticed a bug where sometimes I can't backspace but overall it's
awesome!

~~~
davidrusu
Glad you're liking it, as for the bug, you currently can't backspace over
different blocks of text, that's probably what you are referring to. This will
probably be fixed in upcoming releases.

------
davidrusu
Direct link to addon store: [https://addons.mozilla.org/en-
US/firefox/addon/type-the-web/...](https://addons.mozilla.org/en-
US/firefox/addon/type-the-web/?src=ss)

